# KUSH AUDIO UBK-1 -- anyone using this?



## Dr.Quest (Nov 27, 2013)

I tried the demo and thought it was quite magical on the mix buss. Anyone else tried this or using it? It's only $139 on the plugin discounts site so I might just add it permanently to my tools.
J


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been using it for several years now, great plugin. 
It gets used mainly on my drum buss & certain tracks.
Make sure you watch his videos too.

I also have his Clariphonic which is a useful plugin for certain chores.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, I like the Clariphonic as well.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 27, 2013)

I just checked out the demo video. It looks interesting and looks like it's great for drum and bass like you said ceemusic. The overview video I saw was informative and the guy was fun to listen to. Obviously they have a sense of humor like Embertone. I'm going back to check them again later.

I don't have many mastering or effects plugins at the moment , so I'm on the lookout. So far Fabfilter and Sound Toys are looking good and I'm curious to hear if anyone knows more about or uses Brainworx plugins . Thanks for posting the topic about this. I've never heard of Kush before , but this looks promising.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 27, 2013)

I use a few of the Brainworx plugins. The mastering one is very cool but I am still learning to use it correctly. It does some cool things. All their plugins are on sale for $99 for Black Friday and you can demo anyone for 2 weeks. Now would be the time to try them!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 27, 2013)

I was using the Kush UBK - 1 on more then drums. The thing for me is that now that the demo has timed out... I miss it on the buss.


----------



## re-peat (Nov 27, 2013)

It's great on pianos too. Well, on just about anything really. Takes a while to get a feel for how all the parameters interact though. (Setting the headroom just right, for example, is all important.)

Still, for allround usefulness in a sample- or VI-based production context, I think, of the two Kush plugins, the Clariphonic is the better buy. I could quite easily manage without the UBK-1 (and replace it with something else), the Clariphonic on the other hand is totally unique and incredibly useful for attacking some of that all-too-familiar muddy, porridgy blurryness that you always get when bringing loads of samples together. (My first Kush purchase was the hardware Clariphonic and I then added the software version as well.)

Before the arrival of the Clariphonic, I used to rely on Noveltech's Character (originally for Powercore, but now also available as a native plugin), which is great too, and/or SPL's Vitalizer, which ain't too bad either, but the Kush tool is so much more effective and versatile and right for the job.

_


----------



## Rctec (Nov 27, 2013)

REALLY GREAT!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I think they are both very cool. I also have Character and love that for certain things as well. I do think I'll add Clariphonic and UBK - 1 to my tools.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 to what the others have said. These two are awesome, imo!


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for bringing this to the forum. Clariphonic is simply a must have and in my opinion far more interesting than all the new super duper instrument libraries.
-Ray


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 28, 2013)

Demoing both right now. The UBK feels a bit misplaced on my master bus, but the Clariphonic is great. definetely on my whishlist.


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 29, 2013)

A great time to get either one, they rarely go on sale.

$83.99 @ Audio Deluxe
http://audiodeluxe.com/products/kush-audio-ubk-1
http://audiodeluxe.com/products/kush-audio-clariphonic-dsp (http://audiodeluxe.com/products/kush-au ... phonic-dsp)

$89.00 @ Plugin Discounts
plugindiscounts.com/index.php


----------



## syashdown (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up ceemusic, just got the Clariphonic, sounds fantastic!


----------



## Lex (Nov 29, 2013)

rayinstirling @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Thanks for bringing this to the forum. Clariphonic is simply a must have and in my opinion far more interesting than all the new super duper instrument libraries.
> -Ray



+1


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 29, 2013)

re-peat @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Before the arrival of the Clariphonic, I used to rely on Noveltech's Character (originally for Powercore, but now also available as a native plugin), which is great too, and/or SPL's Vitalizer, which ain't too bad either, but the Kush tool is so much more effective and versatile and right for the job.
> 
> _



Interesting. I have used the Vitalizer all the time. 

Thanks for the hint, guys! I'll sheck the demo.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 29, 2013)

Just bought the Clariphonic. $99 on their website.

Loving it so far. Thanks for the recommendation guys!


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 29, 2013)

Be careful AFAIK Clariphonic is ILok 1 and UBK is Ilok 2.

Clariphonic is a must have.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 29, 2013)

Smile... . I had used the hardware.... .


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 29, 2013)

Michael Chrostek @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Demoing both right now. The UBK feels a bit misplaced on my master bus, but the Clariphonic is great. definetely on my whishlist.



Try the UBK on some low end stuff you want to sound bigger or puncher. You'll see. =o


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 29, 2013)

ceemusic @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> A great time to get either one, they rarely go on sale.
> 
> $83.99 @ Audio Deluxe
> http://audiodeluxe.com/products/kush-audio-ubk-1
> ...



Anyone order from Audio Deluxe? Haven't got my download or license links yet. They are a real site right?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Anyone order from Audio Deluxe? Haven't got my download or license links yet. They are a real site right?


They're very real, don't worry. I suspect they're just overwhelmed by demand for the various sales they have going on.


----------



## Lex (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> ceemusic @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > A great time to get either one, they rarely go on sale.
> ...



For me, it always takes them at least half a day to deliver serials, but they are very real.

alex


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance! I can wait. I figured people were ordering crazy today. I have as well.
J


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance! I can wait. I figured people were ordering crazy today. I have as well.
> J



I just bought it off the website because I knew buying through a distributor would take longer, and it was the same price for me. o=<


----------



## Randy Wei (Nov 29, 2013)

I've used the UBK Fatso at friend's studio for tracking & mixing, and always wanted to get one. When UBK-1 first came out i bought without even demoing it! 
It's like a little secret ingredient that will spice up the mix and really make a difference. 
Can't praise it more, a must have imho.


----------



## Pivot (Nov 29, 2013)

Both UBK1 and Clariphonic are fantastic and absolutely unique.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 30, 2013)

I did demo both of these plugins and was immediately blown away by the Clariphonic . The UBK was just okay until I watched the walk through videos to understand it better. I thought it was mostly for boosting the low end , but came to see the magic it can do on drums or other sounds. Setting the headroom knob on the UBK is the key to making this work .The UBK can create these slight rhythms behind whatever you're processing if done properly. Amazing. Both plugins are unique and easy to use. So the end result was me picking up both of these plug ins and saving $100 in the process. :D I look forward to more Kush plugins in the future.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 30, 2013)

The reason I started this thread was to find out if other people were using these and how they used them, but in addition, I wanted other people to know about them if they didn't. After I demoed them, I really missed them but I am glad I waited a bit since I bought both for $83.99 each! Such a great deal!


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 30, 2013)

An update for both just released-

"The AU and VST versions of the UBK-1 and Clariphonic DSP have been updated, and now include all of my tasty presets built in.

Update your copies now and get a glimpse inside my head as to how I like to use these creatures. The Clariphonic DSP presets may surprise you, and the UBK-1 presets are often from a whole other planet.

Remember to use the Headroom knob on the UBK-1 to adjust what the whole preset is doing at once. Pure magic!"


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 30, 2013)

ceemusic @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> An update for both just released-
> 
> "The AU and VST versions of the UBK-1 and Clariphonic DSP have been updated, and now include all of my tasty presets built in.
> 
> ...



Very cool! This now gives me a better insight how it functions. Just installed.
J


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Dec 1, 2013)

Love both the plugins and very lucky to have the Hardware UBK Fatso as well. 

Gregory Kush gets it. I have asked him if he would like to come by this thread if he has the time as well.


----------



## tmm (Dec 3, 2013)

I demoed both UBK-1 and Clariphonic, and both seem pretty great. Good 1% tools, but they work. At the time I demoed them, I wasn't willing to pay that price for the 1%, but seeing this thread has reminded me to check-in on sales!


----------



## synthetic (Dec 3, 2013)

The UBK-1 can be subtle or drastic. It's my favorite mixbus compressor these days. I love the density knob that adds the detail back in if you get too squashy. These days my mixbus chain is UBK > DMG Equilibrium > Sonnox Limiter. 

I also have Clariphonic but I don't use it very often.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 3, 2013)

... but nothing beats my hardware Klark Compressor!


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 12, 2013)

If anyone who bought these is interested and has access ,there are tutorial videos of the Kush Audio UBK-1 and Clariphonic on Groove 3.


----------



## blougui (Mar 8, 2014)

Just purchased it and wanted to know if there's someone here willing to share some presets, just for fun. It's on sale on Audiodeluxe (hope they'll do the Clariphonic soon).

- Erik


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 8, 2014)

Greg added a bunch of great presets I use all the time. Just tweak them a little. The ones for brass sound great on the SM Trumpet.
J


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 8, 2014)

Be sure to download and install the latest versions from the Kush website, they includes Greg's presets.


----------



## blougui (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you gents.
Btw, I just own iLok 1. I've asked support if I'll be able to install/authorize 64 version later, when I grab an ilok2. don't have the slightest idea on how it works. Never had any issue with iLok 1 key or account but a tad worried it'ld run me into troubles when switching from version 1 to version 2. 

- Erik


----------



## tmm (Mar 9, 2014)

How does the UBK-1 compare to something like The Rocket compressor?


----------



## blougui (Mar 9, 2014)

tmm @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> How does the UBK-1 compare to something like The Rocket compressor?



tmm, I don't think they have much in common. UBK1 is not about speed of light attack but character and "movement".
UBK1 works with 3 different stages. Saturation, then compression, then density. You should watch Greg's walkthrough on Kushaudio website, it really speaks for itself. And then why not try the demo ? considering you own a iLok account.

- erik


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 9, 2014)

I would email Nathan at UBK: [email protected]
he should be able to help you. I still use a ilok mk1 and UBK plugs with no issues.



blougui @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> Thank you gents.
> Btw, I just own iLok 1. I've asked support if I'll be able to install/authorize 64 version later, when I grab an ilok2. don't have the slightest idea on how it works. Never had any issue with iLok 1 key or account but a tad worried it'ld run me into troubles when switching from version 1 to version 2.
> 
> - Erik


----------



## blougui (Mar 10, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> I would email Nathan at UBK: [email protected]
> he should be able to help you. I still use a ilok mk1 and UBK plugs with no issues.



thanx Giant_Shadow. I'll tyr to install the 64 version with my iLok 1 and see what happens - I've already written to the support so we'll see  

- Erik


----------



## tmm (Mar 10, 2014)

blougui @ Sun Mar 09 said:


> And then why not try the demo ? considering you own a iLok account.
> 
> - erik



I actually got the demo, fired it up to make sure it downloaded properly, and then ended up having to be away from my computer for a while, so the demo ran out before I could actually demo it. Otherwise, I wouldn't be asking here :wink:


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 10, 2014)

@tmm
Why not politely request a second demo period? I have don this several times, and with success.


----------



## tmm (Mar 10, 2014)

Hannes - ha, that's a good idea, hadn't even thought to do that.


----------



## blougui (Mar 10, 2014)

tmm @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> blougui @ Sun Mar 09 said:
> 
> 
> > And then why not try the demo ? considering you own a iLok account.
> ...



oops, sorry tmm, didn't know you had the demo once.
I insist on it being very distinct from Rocket - it has to do with tape saturation as well as compression that induces voume movements. Plus it embarks 4 (or is it) 5 different algos for different compressor behaviours.
Hannes is right, I'm sure about demoing it once more - well so to speak 
BTW Audiodeluxe has a very nice sale on it at the mo.
Cheers,
- Erik


----------

